
The Transformation of Condé Nast - meanie
https://newrepublic.com/article/155286/conde-nast-biography-book-review
======
dessant
I have stopped reading Wired when they've decided to block new visitors that
use ad blockers, essentially telling them to expose themselves to a proven
malware distribution channel. They have relented since to a more sensible
paywall with a handful of free articles every month, but they've likely lost a
bunch of readers and mind share because of that initial decision.

[https://www.wired.com/how-wired-is-going-to-handle-ad-
blocki...](https://www.wired.com/how-wired-is-going-to-handle-ad-blocking/)

~~~
ses1984
They are optimizing for profit. Your mind share is not mind share they care
about because the chance of converting you into a paying customer is close to
nil. You might as well not exist to them.

These practices are all about extracting more money from potential customers.

~~~
kiba
I know they need money to continue publishing stories, but I don't feel like
getting nickeled an dimed by every publication wanting a subscription.

At the same time, quality journalism costs money.

~~~
ghaff
Well, that's how people used to get magazines and newspapers for the most
part. They bought an individual subscription.

That said, it's hard to see many people paying for a lot of individual
subscriptions outside of mostly global brands like The Economist. On the other
hand, we haven't seen aggregation that works from both the perspective of
readers and publishers.

~~~
Already__Taken
The problem being nobody is going to sub £5/mo for everything they want to
read that's an insane amount of money. But mentally signing up for £5/mo or
£0.05/mo is the same hurdle it seems, putting any flow like that drops users.

My youtube alone would be ~£330/mo if everyone did 1 video.

~~~
ghaff
>nobody is going to sub £5/mo

The Economist runs more than that. So does The New York Times and the Wall
Street Journal. And people used to routinely have many magazine subscriptions
that were at least $1/month.

I agree expectations have changed for many people. But spending what you do on
Spotify for all you can eat magazine subscriptions is actually an
unsustainably low number.

~~~
Already__Taken
My point was everyone can't do that. It's not a solution, it just happens to
be those producers are of a size to make that choice and get some value.

The dude making a hydro turbine I watch for 4 hours, he's not getting that.
I'm not going to patreon for that, it sucks but I'm honest. I patreon someone
building a whole boat, seems cheap I'd do the same for just that.

We all hate advertising but really what does the alternative look like.
Consciously donating just isn't going to cut it.

